# IntelliJ - .properties in jar einbinden



## buzz_lightzyear (3. Okt 2017)

Hallo,
ja, der Titel sagt eigentlich eh schon alles... :-D Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, welches einen ConnectionString aus einer .properties-Datei auslesen soll. Wenn ich das Programm von IntelliJ aus starte, ist alles ok, sobald ichs in der Console mit java -jar "MeinProgramm" starte, kommt sofort die FileNotFound Exception. Wenn ich die .jar Datei extrahiere, ist da auch keine .properties-Datei drinnen... k.a. warum -.-

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Thx & Lg
buzzzzz


----------



## Robat (3. Okt 2017)

Wie sieht denn deine Projektstruktur aus bzw wie greifst du im Code auf die Datei zu?


----------



## buzz_lightzyear (3. Okt 2017)

Ich hab mein Program "MyProgram" hier sind die Ordner src (mit den Sourcen), der Ordner res, out (mit sämtlichen Dateien, da drinnen entsteht auch die .jar Datei.) Ich hab die Datei .properties bereits im Hauptordner "MyProgram" in "src" und "res" gelegt, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Robat (4. Okt 2017)

Zeig doch mal ein bisschen Code.
Wie versuchst du denn auf die Datei zuzugreifen?


----------



## buzz_lightzyear (4. Okt 2017)

Ich habe eine Klasse die nennt sich ProgramProperties, da hab ich eine Methode die getConnectionString heißt. Der Zugriff erfolgt so:

```
InputStream stream = new FileInputStream(".properties");
java.util.Properties prop = new Properties();
prop.load(stream);
String connectionString = properties.getPropertiey("connectionString");
```
Wenn ichs von IntelliJ aus starte, funktioniert auch alles wunderbar... nur in der Jar bekomme ich halt immer die besagte Exception.

Thx & Lg
buzzzzz


----------



## thet1983 (4. Okt 2017)

schau mal hier
Punkt 3!


----------



## buzz_lightzyear (4. Okt 2017)

Oh, ein guter Ansatz:


_P.S Assume properties file “config.properties” is in your project classpath root folder._


werd ich nachher mal probieren... vllt brauchts sonst ja auch noch wer. Meld mich nochmal!

Thx & Lg


----------



## buzz_lightzyear (4. Okt 2017)

Ok, die .properties ist jetzt in der jar drinnen... jetzt kann er allerdings wieder nicht auf den gewünschten Inhalt zugreifen, zumindest kommt jetzt die FileNotFound-Exception nicht mehr. Ich hab sie jetzt in einen res-Unterordner gelegt und auch die Strings angepasst. Hat noch jemand einen Tipp wo da in der .jar der Unterschied ist?

Thx & Lg


----------

